# Need to download a big library you just purchased? This tip might help with data usage.



## PaulieDC (Sep 6, 2021)

This is a shot in the dark, but if you have never gone over your monthly data usage limit, check with your internet provider and see if they give you a grace period the first month you do. Cox Cable here in AZ gives me 1280GB per month and we use about 900GB-1100GB per month due to working from home. When I upgraded Spitfire Symphony to Pro I knew I'd go over about 500GB for the month, so I called and asked what that would cost. It's $10 every 50GB, but the rep said "we don't charge you the first month you go over". WOWWWWW.

I went over almost 600GB when the month ended, and sure enough they gave me the first-time credit. Worth a phone call!


----------



## d.healey (Sep 6, 2021)

Is that for mobile internet?


----------



## MisteR (Sep 6, 2021)

Not mobile. This is a recent policy that some US internet providers have started to use.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 6, 2021)

MisteR said:


> Not mobile. This is a recent policy that some US internet providers have started to use.


Right, sorry, I should have stated that. Actually, what about unlimited mobile plans? They probably throttle down the speed after you hit the initial plan agreement... might take 13.6 days to download a template, let alone entire library.


----------



## d.healey (Sep 6, 2021)

Must be a US thing, I haven't heard of download limits on home internet before - well not since the early 2000s with penny a minute dial up (the good old days).


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Sep 6, 2021)

d.healey said:


> Must be a US thing, I haven't heard of download limits on home internet before - well not since the early 2000s with penny a minute dial up (the good old days).








That explains it


----------

